# need help with idler pulley please.



## AH2 (Jun 16, 2014)

I am refurbishing an old 1320 cub cadet. one of the first things I did was remove the mower deck and the front idler pulley. now I cant figure out how the springs were attached, and/or how the pulley bracket itself was attached. does anyone have a picture of the underside of one that I could use for a reference? I would greatly appreciate it.

thanx ah2


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=Cub+Cadet&mn=1320

Try this out for information.


----------

